# water softener drain line



## moreira85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I will be hooking up a water softener in my house this weekend.
It needs a drain line connected and over flow drain line. Problem is that my sump pit is about 45 to 50 feet away. Can i run a drain line this far if it is a flat run. The instructions call for 3/8 inch diameter, should i increase to 1/2 inch or 3/4 diameter?


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

moreira85 said:


> I will be hooking up a water softener in my house this weekend.
> It needs a drain line connected and over flow drain line. Problem is that my sump pit is about 45 to 50 feet away. Can i run a drain line this far if it is a flat run. The instructions call for 3/8 inch diameter, should i increase to 1/2 inch or 3/4 diameter?


You must have bought a big box store brand softener. They are the only ones that call for less than a minimum 1/2" ID drain line (which is industry standard).

I would not run a 3/8" anywhere near that far, I would use 1/2" at least. Control valves that I sell I use 1/2" up 6-7' above the control valve and then sideways 20-30' and 40' if you bring the drain line back down.

If you get this wrong the softener wil not work right very long.

And use PE, not vinyl that will kink closed just from its weight.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

moreira85 said:


> I will be hooking up a water softener in my house this weekend.
> It needs a drain line connected and over flow drain line. Problem is that my sump pit is about 45 to 50 feet away. Can i run a drain line this far if it is a flat run. The instructions call for 3/8 inch diameter, should i increase to 1/2 inch or 3/4 diameter?


Can you not tie into some existing drain line in your house? That's what I did.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Won't the salt encourage your sump pump to corrode?


----------



## moreira85 (Oct 29, 2009)

jogr said:


> Won't the salt encourage your sump pump to corrode?


no, its a walk out basement so just a sump pit with no pump. the pit has a 5 inch drain hose that runs under the slab out to a neutral location.


----------



## moreira85 (Oct 29, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> Can you not tie into some existing drain line in your house? That's what I did.


 no the closest drain in the house in the basement is even a further run. 
I am assuming that 1/2 inch PE tubing run 45 feet on a level run with one left hand turn would be the best bet.


----------



## AdamHart (Oct 31, 2009)

If u need some good water softeners...then i would recommend you here...http://www.isopurewater.com/ using there softener for a year now and never had a problem...
good luck!


----------

